# MoYu AoLong v2 [new batch/plastic] Unboxing and First Impressions



## AmazingCuber (Aug 18, 2014)

MoYu has released a new version of the MoYu AoLong v2 with a new plastic. It isn't supposed to be as slow as the original v2 and fix the problems of the v1. I decided to make a first hands-on video about the cube. Enjoy!

For mobile: http://youtu.be/cXrivXcIyU0

[video=youtube_share;cXrivXcIyU0]http://youtu.be/cXrivXcIyU0[/video]


----------



## kubisto (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice. What video editing program do you use?


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 18, 2014)

Great video! How do you do some of those pan/tilt/turning effects? It almost looks like you use a dolly or slider rig. 

Also, one tip: (and this is probably nitpicking) I noticed some things that sounded a little unnatural, I think it probably comes from writing your script like an expository paper, I think you should try to write your script as if you were talking, because the use of really strong adjectives seems a little strange and unnatural.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 18, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Great video! How do you do some of those pan/tilt/turning effects? It almost looks like you use a dolly or slider rig.
> 
> Also, one tip: (and this is probably nitpicking) I noticed some things that sounded a little unnatural, I think it probably comes from writing your script like an expository paper, I think you should try to write your script as if you were talking, because the use of really strong adjectives seems a little strange and unnatural.



Man, your videos look just as good as Albert's (cyoubx), and his original Aolong v2 review was gorgeous.

For a German, his English is very good. I would also recommend talking a bit more informally, though. Dan's (CrazyBadCuber) videos all have that informal feel (I doubt Dan even writes scripts, anyway), so watching his videos and cyoubx's videos will help you get the idea of how you should write your scripts.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 18, 2014)

If you want to see him turn it skip to 1:53


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 19, 2014)

How "new" is this if shipping took a month?


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 19, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> How "new" is this if shipping took a month?



You can identify new batch on the see through window in the box. The old ones (first batch V2 with slow plastic) has no see through window.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 19, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> You can identify new batch on the see through window in the box. The old ones (first batch V2 with slow plastic) has no see through window.


Yeah I've had mine several weeks - I watched the video because the title made me think there's another "new" batch, but I don't think so.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, this helped my confirm that my cube is the v2.

I'm also really curious as to how you stabilize your images.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

kubisto said:


> Nice. What video editing program do you use?



Thanks!
i use Final Cut Pro X, Motion 5, Audacity, and Handbrake. 


goodatthis said:


> Great video! How do you do some of those pan/tilt/turning effects? It almost looks like you use a dolly or slider rig.
> 
> Also, one tip: (and this is probably nitpicking) I noticed some things that sounded a little unnatural, I think it probably comes from writing your script like an expository paper, I think you should try to write your script as if you were talking, because the use of really strong adjectives seems a little strange and unnatural.



Thanks! 
I use a tripod with a fluid head. I also put toilet paper under my tripod to make it usable as a makeshift dolly.

I try to write my scripts that way, as I believe that adds to the professional feel. However, I will keep your advice in mind. 



slinky773 said:


> Man, your videos look just as good as Albert's (cyoubx), and his original Aolong v2 review was gorgeous.
> 
> For a German, his English is very good. I would also recommend talking a bit more informally, though. Dan's (CrazyBadCuber) videos all have that informal feel (I doubt Dan even writes scripts, anyway), so watching his videos and cyoubx's videos will help you get the idea of how you should write your scripts.



Thanks! I'm glad you like it that much!

I'll keep that in mind.



XTowncuber said:


> If you want to see him turn it skip to 1:53



It's an unboxing . . . 



brian724080 said:


> Thanks, this helped my confirm that my cube is the v2.
> 
> I'm also really curious as to how you stabilize your images.



Glad I could help!

I use the method mentioned before in this post in addition to advanced software stabilization.


Thanks for all your support! I'm glad you enjoy the video and it is helpful for you!


----------



## Lagom (Aug 20, 2014)

Where can you get this one? Hknowstore only has the old v2?


----------



## Lagom (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually lightake has it, if the window on the box means the new plastics, which it seems like. Its on sale as well!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 20, 2014)

I got one from thecubicle with a window. It's super good.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 20, 2014)

Turns out the only one I had was the one with the new plastic (now I have two), so all of my defense of the v2 was just because I had one from the new batch.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

Lagom said:


> Where can you get this one? Hknowstore only has the old v2?





Lagom said:


> Actually lightake has it, if the window on the box means the new plastics, which it seems like. Its on sale as well!


Cubezz.com and TheCubicle.us have this.



XTowncuber said:


> I got one from thecubicle with a window. It's super good.



Yeah!



supercavitation said:


> Turns out the only one I had was the one with the new plastic (now I have two), so all of my defense of the v2 was just because I had one from the new batch.



Awesome!  Then you have the better one!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 20, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Cubezz.com and TheCubicle.us have this.


so i guess its worth getting the aolong v2 now since a 2nd batch is out ?


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> so i guess its worth getting the aolong v2 now since a 2nd batch is out ?



Yes, it's not worth having corner twists with the v1, and since it costs $19, I wouldn't recommend getting it (as opposed to when it costed <$12).


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 20, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Yes, it's not worth having corner twists with the v1, and since it costs $19, I wouldn't recommend getting it (as opposed to when it costed <$12).



yea, thats what i thought too, cubezz sell it for $9.95 now, really cheap!
am so lucky i didnt get it when the whole aolong v1 first came out, otherwise i would have wasted the money @@


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> am so lucky i didnt get it when the whole aolong v1 first came out, otherwise i would have wasted the money @@



Same, I'm never the first buyers of any product


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 20, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Same, I'm never the first buyers of any product


And I am at a loss now but still the Aolong will be sufficient for sub 15 so will stick with it


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> And I am at a loss now but still the Aolong will be sufficient for sub 15 so will stick with it



Definitely! For sub 15, any current cube will do. As the saying goes, it's the cuber not the cube. However, hardware is fun.


----------



## Datprocuber (Aug 24, 2014)

What lube do you think is the best


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 25, 2014)

Datprocuber said:


> What lube do you think is the best


I think he uses Rolly 30K diff oil! But most speedcubers use Traxxas 50K diff oil!


----------



## Datprocuber (Aug 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I think he uses Rolly 30K diff oil! But most speedcubers use Traxxas 50K diff oil!



Okay thanks!


----------



## andrewlecubes (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure i bought the good batch, it was really scratchy and fast and now with some lubix in there its a super speedy cube


----------



## andrewlecubes (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill be putting up a review on my youutube soon


----------



## andrewlecubes (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_9m8trXsKU


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I think he uses Rolly 30K diff oil! But most speedcubers use Traxxas 50K diff oil!





Datprocuber said:


> What lube do you think is the best



I used to use Reely Silicon Differential Oil 30000. Now I use HPCL Shock Oil 500 cSt for the pieces and HPCL silicon differential oil 30000 cSt for the core (sometime pieces too). 
Any silicon differential oil will be good however. Try to get 30000 cSt, as it is the best allrounder.


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know, as of now, I actually prefer the V1. The V2 is kinda weird. It's more stable, but it locks a lot on me and the corners are loose. I have it tensioned as tight as I can without being too tight, but the problem stays. I hear it rattle when I shake the cube, which doesn't happen on my V1. In a way it reminds me of the panshi.
I've actually gone back to the Weilong V2 for now, I'll have to get a new one because a corner piece broke. Or I'll get a new corner piece, I don't know.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Sep 3, 2014)

My review is out. Hint: the cube is pretty good
Enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;doviZdYbStI]http://youtu.be/doviZdYbStI?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ[/video]


----------

